

When Thunderbolt adoption goes mainstream, this is your 10GB/s 128GB Thumb drive - danielhonigman
http://9to5mac.com/2013/06/06/when-thunderbolt-adoption-has-goes-mainstream-this-is-your-10gbs-128gb-thumb-drive/

======
vardump
Not 10 GB/s, but about 1 GB/s (10 Gb/s) thumb drive. Although still almost
twice as fast as fastest SATA3 SSD.

Some currently available USB 3.0 thumb drives are also pretty fast - up to 150
MB/s writes and 230 MB/s reads. And you can expect them to get even faster as
USB 3.0 hardware matures.

------
dschwartz88
I can see this being unbelievably awesome for the creatives here. People who
use FCP or have large PSD/AI Files, now have a portable drive that's just as
good as an internal drive.

